# My 65gal redone (planted + discus)



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wanted to share my newly scaped 65gal planted with easy to grow plants a co2 plus the new babies I plopped in yesterday. The discus beauties are from Rick (Canadian Aqua Farm), and the fat healthy rummies from Pat (Canadian Aquatics). There are still little adjustments that need to be made.

The tank has been set up thus for about 4weeks.
Please excuse the blurry photos. They were taken with my phone camera.

Thank you for viewing 

These were taken about 2 weeks ago:



























My new babies who were plopped in yesterday:


















Short Video:


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Very dramatic composition. I like how you worked the wood and rocks together, looks good. What type of rocks are they? 
Sure hope you have a tight lid with those hatchets 

Beautiful pair of discus, are those Rick's CAF Red Turqs?

Once the plants grow in it will be very sharp looking.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

The rocks are petrified wood. As to the hatchets...there was a jumper last week. But one in four weeks....I hope that is it >,< there is just a small 'opening' as the glass can not close all the way due to the filter pipes.

The first discus pic is Rick's CAF red turq, the second one is Forest's giant flora. 

Still waiting for the plants to grow in....lol they are growing, but it seems to take forever.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice Ive always wanted CAF Turqs!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the color on Rick's CAF red turq.


----------

